# P&O to have a new logo



## Principe_Perfeito (Aug 21, 2005)

Hello to all.

This is like having someone finger painting the Sistine Chapel... (Cloud) 


Southern Daily Echo 21/3/06

FOR more than 30 years it has been a familiar symbol on the seas.

The famous P&O flag is a regular sight in Southampton docks where
several of the company's cruise liners are based.

However, today the firm is unveiling a brand new look which means
ditching the flag in favour of a golden sunrise.

From April the ships will be embossed with the new livery which will
be rolled out on all the company's brochures, stationery and
merchandise over the next year.

According to P&O chiefs the new `rising sun' logo symbolises
the "optimism and excitement of a new dawn".

Managing director David Dingle said axing the well-known flag emblem
was about moving with the times and appealing to the new breed of
cruise lovers.

He said: "P&O Cruises has grown and developed as a brand and its
passenger demographic has broadened and evolved with it.

"We are carrying more passengers than ever before. With the
introduction of stylish super liner Arcadia and the planned launch
of Ventura in 2008, we are heralding a more contemporary era for P&O
Cruises, while continuing to deliver the core values of our cruising
heritage to British holidaymakers."

The idea behind the new look was the brainchild of marketing agency
Brand Environment.

"We wanted the initial concept to embrace the company's heritage, so
we began with the sunrise that is familiar on board today and
contemporised it," said Carrie Stokes, account director at Brand
Environment.

The flag will not completely disappear from view as the five British-
based ships will still fly the P&O house flag to reflect their
maritime heritage.

The introduction of the new emblem will be phased in and completed
by mid-2007 to coincide with the launch of Ventura's maiden season
brochure.

The existing identity was created about 30 years ago to manage a
broad range of business activities.


----------



## kelgels (Jan 2, 2006)

Sound like that could be classed as an act of terrorisim amongst the traditonalists!!

Got to Admint I like the golden yellow funnel for the passenger ships and the no longer seen blue funnels with the white P&O on the Freight carring ships.

What a shame but I guess we just have to accept change.


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

Seeing that P&O Cruises is a brand within the Carnival Corp empire (American) they probably wish to further disassociate themselves with the now Dubai Ports owned P&O SN Company. So this move is really not surprising given the current fiasco in the US over the Dubai Ports/P&O takeover.

Phil


----------



## Paul UK (Jun 13, 2005)

just had a load of sales leaflets in the post and all have the new logo on.

is the funnel colour changing as well, hope not.

Paul


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

I have had sales stuff also with new logo, but i will keep the old flag as a reminder of the real P&O. David


----------



## Baltic Wal (Jun 27, 2005)

As P & O Cruises has been no part of the P&O group for some time I am not surprised. They are using a trademark and would probably have been asked to stop using it after a set time


----------

